# New SUV 17



## ugaflats (Jan 13, 2008)

1 more


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

less is more. I like the simple layout congrats on your new ride.  What size motor are you going to put on it?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Sweeeet! Congrats James you'll enjoy that. Make sure to post plenty of fishin' reports.


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

> Picked up the boat Friday from Mel, everything looks great. I cannot wait to fish out of this thing.


Is that the long deck or short deck version ?


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet Skiff, that's exactly what I would buy too! Thanks for posting man-sized pictures too! lol


----------



## TheDude (Dec 14, 2010)

Very nice, simple skiff...I like it


----------



## ugaflats (Jan 13, 2008)

The boat will have a Yamaha 25 four stroke on it. I am not sure about the deck size Mel said it is a foot longer than the Native 14, tons of room though!


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

How much does that boat/trailer combo run?


----------



## snookdlb (Aug 28, 2010)

what color is it? I like it!!!! and you will love the trailer


----------



## ugaflats (Jan 13, 2008)

> what color is it?    I like it!!!!   and you will love the trailer


Gray inside, white outside.

I like the trailer already, the swing away tongue saves a ton of room!


----------



## snookdlb (Aug 28, 2010)

Fyi, remember to be cognizant of the left and right poling strakes when recovering the 1st time and it's a breeze


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

That's sweeeettttt!!!!! just like that, what did it run ya. Aprox out the door?


----------



## ugaflats (Jan 13, 2008)

> Fyi, remember to be cognizant of the left and right poling strakes when recovering the 1st time and it's a breeze


Thanks for the heads up IHB. I have never had a boat with poling strakes so I will make sure to be aware of them when putting it on the trailer


----------



## ugaflats (Jan 13, 2008)

I ran my boat today and got 32 on the GPS, I was pretty amazed. Im running a 13 pitch prop and the boat got on plane pretty fast, but it was a really light load. Well see how fast I get this weekend with 2 people and gear.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

She sure is purdy...Almost afraid to take her out to fish....

NOT!!!!!!!!!

Next photo better have fish blood and guts.....Or u ain't fishin...your just castin'


----------

